# Carotid angiography bilateral



## OPENSHAW (Oct 3, 2012)

Would this be cpt code 75680 only?
Thanks!!


----------



## jmcpolin (Oct 3, 2012)

are you not coding the catheter placements?


----------



## OPENSHAW (Oct 4, 2012)

I am not sure, i just started cardiology billing and it shows the dr. Did bilateral cartoid angiography.  What codes should it be????  Help!  Thank you!!!!!


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Oct 4, 2012)

OPENSHAW said:


> I am not sure, i just started cardiology billing and it shows the dr. Did bilateral cartoid angiography.  What codes should it be????  Help!  Thank you!!!!!



Assuming normal anatomy, 36216 for rt common carotid, 36215 for the left common carotid, 75680 for the common carotid cervical imaging, and 75671 for the bilateral carotid cerebral if imaged.
HTH,
Jim Pawloski

p.s. don't get too attached to these numbers.  The Cervicocerebral codes have changed.


----------



## OPENSHAW (Oct 8, 2012)

For catheter placement, then code 36215 is for left common cartoid, cpt code 36216 is for right common cartoid.  What is cpt code 36217?

The procedure sheet shows cartoid angiography bilateral, i billed cpt code 75680-26.  If i bill for catheter placement what should this be?
Thanks.


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Oct 8, 2012)

OPENSHAW said:


> For catheter placement, then code 36215 is for left common cartoid, cpt code 36216 is for right common cartoid.  What is cpt code 36217?
> 
> The procedure sheet shows cartoid angiography bilateral, i billed cpt code 75680-26.  If i bill for catheter placement what should this be?
> Thanks.



36217 is for third order vessels.  It is used for rt vertebral and rt internal or external carotid, using normal anatomy.  By what you are asking, just the carotid neck was imaged, so use 36216-rt and 36215-lt.

HTH,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------



## OPENSHAW (Oct 8, 2012)

Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jewlz0879 (Oct 8, 2012)

Jim Pawloski said:


> 36217 is for third order vessels.  It is used for rt vertebral and rt internal or external carotid, using normal anatomy.  By what you are asking, just the carotid neck was imaged, so use 36216-rt and 36215-lt.
> 
> HTH,
> Jim Pawloski, CIRCC



OPENSHAW, I posted a PDF attachment of the deleted and new codes. FYI


----------

